# Yet more ?s about cloner...



## booradley (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi. Looked through some of the other posts and didn't see anyone asking,  so I will: does the container need to be lightproof? I'm making a mini version (since I don't need nearly that many clones!) and using a clear plastic shoe box. Should I wrap that sucker up in foil tape? Thanks!


----------

